# Google Schemer



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

So I have some invites for Schemer the new product from Google that is still beta!

Google Schemer



> *Ever wonder what to do? Us too. Schemer can help.*
> 
> Whether it's exploring a new city, checking out a friend's movie recommendation, or just finding new activities for your weekends, Schemer lets you discover new things to do, share schemes with friends, and make the most of your day.


If your interested just let me know by sending me a email or a PM!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

If you want there is already a thread if you want to advertise that there.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...INVITE-THREAD]---|RootzWiki-Invites-Thread|:.


----------



## Kris_WasHere (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh oops i didn't see that thanks !


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

No problem and I actually have given out two invites already to the thread so folks might PM you, thanks for sharing! 


Mobile_Jerk said:


> Oh oops i didn't see that thanks !


----------

